# أحدث تكنولوجيا السيارات



## م.محمود جمال (30 نوفمبر 2009)

منذ حوالي سنتين، أصدر جميع صانعو السيارات الأساسيين مصابيح أمامية تتأقلم مع المناخ في جميع سياراتهم الجديدة. إعتبرنا حينها أن الأمر ظريف، ومتطور، وفي غاية الذكاء. وأصبحنا نقول "إن السيارة تعرف إلى أين تتجه وتضيء لنا الطريق". أما اليوم فقد أصبحت هذه المصابيح مقاييس عادية في أية سيارة.

ذلك لأننا اليوم أصبحنا نتحدث عن الرؤية الليلية، وتوقعات الطقس والسير، وتكنولوجيا تجنب التصادم... ونتحدث هنا عن سيارات أكثر تطوراً، سيارات تشبه تماماً أسلافها لكنها تتضمن أنظمة إلكترونية تم تحديثها بالكامل لتؤمن للسائق راحة وأمان أكثر وتحكم كامل بسياراته.

فعلى سبيل المثال, أجهزة ال gps المزودة بمنبه حي للطقس والسير هي آخر صيحة في أيامنا هذه, إذ يمكنها أن تطلعنا على حالة السير في المنطقة المجاورة أو على حالة الطقس والسير حتى الوصول إلى المنطقة التي نتجه إليها. نجد هذه التكنولوجيا بالإجمال في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية, وتؤمنها شركات لينكولن وأكورا و tsx . وسوف تتوفر قريبا في شركات مازدا, وفورد, وسوزوكي.

على صعيد آخر تؤمن كل من تويوتا ، هيونداي، وفولفو أنظمة بحث نقالة مثل أجهزة غارمين. إنه جهاز يمكن إستخدامه داخل وخارج السيارة على حد سواء مثل الهاتف الخليوي. وتحتوي معظم السيارات اليوم على نظام صوتي إلكتروني، وأدوات الشحن، وجميع القطع التابعة لها.

"السلامة تأتي أولا" هو الشعار المشترك لجميع شركات صناعة السيارات، وذلك بفضل أنظمة منع الصدمات. وسوف تصبح السيارات قادرة على مراقبة المناطق المحيطة بها، وتقدير المسافة التي تفصل السيارة عن الحاجز الأقرب لها أو عن أي شيء آخر على الطريق ، وتفادي الإصطدام به. ولقد قامت بعض الشركات بتزويد سياراتها بنظام الإنذار للإصطدام مع الكبح التلقائي منها فولفو s80، v70، و xc70. وسوف يتم إدخال تحسينات على هذه التكنولوجيا بحيث تكشف المارة أيضا.

وتتمتع شركتا نيسان وإنفتينتي بكاميرات حصرية تتواجد بشكل إستراتيجي حول السيارة وتغذي شاشة السائق عند ركن السيارة في مساحة ضيقة. ويمكنكم دائماً استخدامها لمراقبة أي كلب يحاول إفساد الدواليب، ولكن ذلك ليس الهدف بالطبع...

أخيرا وليس آخرا ، أطلقت شركة بي إم دبليو 7 مؤخرا طرازا حديثا يقدم أول نظام للرؤية الليلية، وهو نظام يستخدم التصوير الحراري لكشف الإنسان - أو الحيوان إذا كنت في الريف – وذلك في الأماكن التي هي، في أوقات معينة، لا تتمكن المصابيح الأمامية الوصول إليها. ولقد بدأت شركة مرسيدس إستخدام هذه التقنية أيضا.

إن التنبؤات مخيفة؛ فمن المتوقع أن تصبح السيارات آلية بالكامل قبل نهاية العقد المقبل. فهل يعني ذلك أننا سوف نعيش في عالم لا يتطلب أية مهارات في القيادة؟ وحيث لا تصدر تذاكر السرعة؟ وحيث يتم الإستغناء عن سائقي سيارات الأجرة؟ هل ستقوم التكنولوجيا بقتل مرح القيادة؟ ربما يصبح ذلك حقيقة...


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

_موضوع جيد شكرا جزيلا_​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng/hamdy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير
أنه يوم عاشوراء


----------



## eng/hamdy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_جدد عهدك مع الله
_


----------



## السوداني الاسد (17 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر. (18 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة لنظام الرؤية الليلية فليست البي ام اول من اطلقه , بل كاديلاك على سيارة دوفيل dts قبل عدة سنوات


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدآ شكرآ لك


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## saad_srs (13 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amr habib (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك اخى واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## alith (5 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر على هدهى المعلومات


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------

